# Wanted - Livery/Stables/Yard to rent Wigan for 4 horses



## ekoj (29 January 2015)

Wanted - Livery/Stables/Yard to rent Wigan for 4 horses/ponies.
Would consider Livery Yard, or private yard for min of 4 horses / ponies.
Would also consider yard share or land with possibility of erecting stables.
Looking in Wigan or surrounding 5-10 miles.


----------

